# Que signifie 400 Mo inclus Internet et Mails sur un forfait?



## stéphane83 (11 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de m'apercevoir d'un détail sur mon forfait iPhone.
La navigation et les mails sont de 400 Mo inclus.
En fait, je ne comprends pas trop comment on calcule cela :

Lorsque l'on surfe sur internet et qu'on consulte des sites, des données sont elles décomptées?

Comment évaluer les données écoulées lorsque l'on consulte des pages web si cela est le cas?

Pour la musique par exemple je peux comprendre :
par exemple, un morceau qui en moyenne pèse 6 Mo, je peux alors télécharger une centaines de titres sur ces 400 Mo inclus (iTunes match).

Et pour les mails alors, comment calculer les données récupérées ?

Bref, je viens de me rendre compte que ce n'est pas si limité que ça...


----------



## Gwen (11 Janvier 2012)

Passe chez Free. Là, c'est limité, mais au bout de 3Go. Donc, tu aurais de quoi voir venir 

Sinon, il est impossible de contrôler ce que tu reçois par mail, par contre, l'iPhone ne télécarte pas instantanément les messages lourds et demande si l'utilisateur souhaite obtenir les X Ko restant. Cela évite les mauvaises surprises.


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Passe chez Free. Là, c'est limité, mais au bout de 3Go. Donc, tu aurais de quoi voir venir
> 
> Sinon, il est impossible de contrôler ce que tu reçois par mail, par contre, l'iPhone ne télécarte pas instantanément les messages lourds et demande si l'utilisateur souhaite obtenir les X Ko restant. Cela évite les mauvaises surprises.



J'aimerais bien passer chez free mais malheureusement je suis engagé encore...


----------



## Powerdom (12 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> l'iPhone ne télécharge pas instantanément les messages lourds et demande si l'utilisateur souhaite obtenir les X Ko restant. Cela évite les mauvaises surprises.



Uniquement si on l'a spécifié dans les préférences.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h55 ----------




stéphane83 a dit:


> Pour la musique par exemple je peux comprendre :
> par exemple, un morceau qui en moyenne pèse 6 Mo, je peux alors télécharger une centaines de titres sur ces 400 Mo inclus (iTunes match).
> .



100 titres a 6 mo cela fait 600 Mo donc forfait dépassé !!


----------



## stéphane83 (12 Janvier 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Uniquement si on l'a spécifié dans les préférences.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h55 ----------
> 
> ...



Oui, je ne suis pas doué en conversion!

En fait c'est peu 400 Mo...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h33 ----------

Par contre, je ne trouve pas ce réglage dans mon iPhone :
Est-ce le paramètre "Charger les images"?


----------



## hollylol (19 Janvier 2012)

Jette un oeil sur cette page (c'est en anglais). Le mec a fait le détail, c'est très pratique (http://www.mobile-broadband-reviews.com/5-gb.html).


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Janvier 2012)

hollylol a dit:


> Jette un oeil sur cette page (c'est en anglais). Le mec a fait le détail, c'est très pratique (http://www.mobile-broadband-reviews.com/5-gb.html).



Oui, c'est vraiment précis.
Merci.


----------

